# EPC Mini Netbook 7" Windows CE 5.0 wont connect to internet via modem or wireless



## XxSuperWomanxX

*EPC Mini Netbook 7" Windows CE 5.0 wont connect to internet via modem or wireless*

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP?????

I got a EPC Mini Netbook 7" with Windows CE 5.0 os system for Christmas as a gift, but I am unable to connect the netbook to the internet with the wireless provided. I also tried to connect the netbook to my modem that I use for my desktop pc (which works just fine). When I connect the netbook and click on the internet explorer, I get the unable to conncet error message or it prompts me to put in 3 or 4 different IP address. 

I'm also not a techy person...so I am LOST!!!!

Does anyone know how to fix the problem. 

PLEASE HELP!!! :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: EPC Mini Netbook 7" Windows CE 5.0 wont connect to internet via modem or wireless*

Hi - 

What is the wireless device that was "provided" - and who provided it (did you buy it - or did it come with the system)?

The Ethernet connection does not work either?

I don't understand why IE would be asking for IP #'s as you describe. Please explain further.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: EPC Mini Netbook 7" Windows CE 5.0 wont connect to internet via modem or wireless*

Is there a box to check that says "Use DCHP" on the setup screen?
If so check the box and reboot.


----------

